# Domain für einmaligen Kaufpreis



## Security (4. April 2006)

Hallo,
Ich bin für unsere Stufenpage auf der Suche einem Provider bei dem ich nur eine Einmalige Kaufgebür für eine Domain bezahlen muss.

Ich brauche keinen Webspace, oder E-Mail Konten, obwohl Weiterleitungen nicht schlecht wären.

Wäre für schnelle Antwort dankbar, da mir meine Stufe im Nacken sitzt.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (4. April 2006)

Hallo,

jeder Provider muss die Domain auch jährlich bezahlen. Bei meinem Jahrgang bin ich damals so vorgegangen, dass ich die Domain im Angebot für ca. 10 Jahre kalkuliert habe.

Wenn du magst, kann ich gerne ein Angebot unterbreiten. Einfach bitte kurz PN / Email.


----------



## dwex (4. April 2006)

Hallo,

dein Problem kann gelöst werden.
Sende mir einfach deine Mailadresse per PN.


----------

